# Patterns from .png in CorelDRAW - inside/ouside trace line



## kstano83 (17 Jan 2020)

I´m trying to make cutting patterns for logos and words by editting a .png files in CorelDRAW but I´m struggling:
How can I make a pattern that looks like the blue lined copy of it? I can only see this while I drag it.





Once I trace it by clicking "trace bitmap" I can see outlines, but inside lines are missing. Like this:





Is there a way to make it "the easy way" without manually tracing it?


----------



## loftyhermes (18 Jan 2020)

Why not just use the .png as the pattern, it's what i would do if scrollsawing it.


----------



## nev (18 Jan 2020)

stroke or outline? 
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fOqMxyvGbkA


----------



## oakmitre (18 Jan 2020)

I don't have Corel Draw, but it's something easily done in a free program called Inkscape. 

The bitmap image of the logo from your post was a bit low resolution, higher resolutions give a better result. I have attached the a capture of the settings I used and the resulting files. Corel should be able to open the SVG file.

There are a lot of settings to play with,but these usually give a good result for black and white images.









hmmm sorry the forum won't let me attach the SVG file 

But the above steps will create it, you just need to set the fill to none and the stroke to 1 or similar in Inkscape or Corel.


----------



## kstano83 (18 Jan 2020)

loftyhermes":2y2x39z8 said:


> Why not just use the .png as the pattern, it's what i would do if scrollsawing it.


I find it much easier to cut on line. I can also be significantly more precise. I can also use much less ink and I can arrange letters to use as little material as possible.


----------



## kstano83 (18 Jan 2020)

oakmitre":cze1tyja said:


> I don't have Corel Draw, but it's something easily done in a free program called Inkscape.



I followed your instructions and it worked. Although it wont let me rearrange each letter because it breaks them into several tiny lines and curves.


----------



## oakmitre (18 Jan 2020)

I'm not sure if that is an effect of Corel Draw. 

Selecting "Path>Break Apart" from the menu in Inkscape will separate the individual shapes.( the program has no knowledge of letters ).

If you want to work with Vector graphics, then learning about paths, nodes etc is a must


----------

